# PDF ne s'ouvrent pas sur Internet



## bulette (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai parcouru de nombreux forums, lu pleins de sujets et essayé pas mal de choses avant de poster ici.
Je poste dans la catégorie "Internet" et non pas dans "Bureautique", car mon soucis est réellement lié à internet.

Je m'explique.
Je ne peux pas ouvrir les pages PDF sur internet. La page s'ouvre mais reste vide, noire. Je la recharge, ça ne change rien.

J'ai essayé sous Safari, sous Mozilla. Idem.

Je suis allée dans Onyx > Paramètres > Safari et j'ai coché "Activer l'ouverture automatique des fichiers PDF". 
Encore dans Onyx, j'ai fait Maintenance > Reconstruire et j'ai coché "Service de lancement", puis exécuté.

J'ai un système propre : nouveau disque dur, et installation de Snow Leopard.

Ce que je peux dire, c'est qu'avant que mon disque dur pète, tout allait bien. Depuis que je l'ai changé, je ne peux plus ouvrir les pages PDF internet. En installant un nouveau disque dur, Lion avait été mal installé. C'est pour cela que j'ai tout refait moi-même, en re installant Snow Leopard.
Mais le soucis persiste.

Aussi, je peux télécharger un lien PDF sur internet, il se télécharge sans soucis et se met dans téléchargement. Je peux visualiser des fichiers PDF sur mon ordi, pas de soucis ausi à ce niveau là.
C'est UNIQUEMENT les pages internet PDF qui ne se charge pas.

Help!


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Janvier 2013)

si tu veux que le document s'ouvre dans safari il ne faut pas le télécharger. pour cela clic droit sur le pdf et faire ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet ou fenetre.


----------



## bulette (29 Janvier 2013)

J'ai dû mal expliquer (pourtant j'ai eu l'impression d 'être claire pour une fois).
Je ne veux pas les télécharger. D'ailleurs, les liens de fichiers PDF d'internet ne me posent pas de problème pour être téléchargé et visualisé.

Mon soucis : les pages PDF internet s'ouvrent mais rien ne se chargent. Elles sont vides. Elles s'ouvrent bien dans un nouvel onglet, pas de soucis à ce niveau là, mais elles restent vides de tout contenu.


----------



## edd72 (29 Janvier 2013)

Et quel plugin PDF, utilises-tu dans ton navigateur?


----------



## bulette (30 Janvier 2013)

EDD72 > c'est quoi un plugin pdf? J'ai Adobe Reader, et il fait des mises à jour, donc normalement, il doit avoir le plugin...


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Janvier 2013)

je pense que c'est lui le fautif... plug-in ou appli inutile sur mac...  ( c'est mon avis) 

as-tu essayé sans celui-ci ?


----------



## bulette (30 Janvier 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> je pense que c'est lui le fautif... plug-in ou appli inutile sur mac...  ( c'est mon avis)
> 
> as-tu essayé sans celui-ci ?



C'est a dire?


----------



## bulette (31 Janvier 2013)

Faut il que je re installe Adobe reader??? Il a été installé il y a à peine 2 semaines, système tout neuf, mises à jour récentes etc....
Au bout d'un moment, il y a des choses qui m'échappe....


----------



## bulette (31 Janvier 2013)

C'est vraiment pénible.
Je clique sur le line PDF, un nouvel onglet s'ouvre et puis c'est le noir! Page vide!

Si je fais clic droit sur le lien, et "enregistrer le pdf dans téléchargement", hop il se télécharge et pas de soucis pour l'ouvrir après.

Ca me fatigue ces bugs. Je fais quoi du coup pour ouvrir normalement une page pdf sur internet?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Février 2013)

Regarde par là, peut-être : http://www.cuk.ch/articles/5333


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2013)

Dans le dossier /bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins,  trouver le fichier AdobePDFViewer.plugin et le sortir de là

et réessayer d'afficher des pdf dans Safari


----------



## bulette (6 Février 2013)

Désolée pour cette absence.
Merci de vos réponses, je teste et reviens vers vous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Dans le dossier /bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins,  trouver le fichier AdobePDFViewer.plugin et le sortir de là
> 
> et réessayer d'afficher des pdf dans Safari



Bonjour!
j'ai trouvé lui AdobePDFViewerNPAPI.plugin et lui AdobePDFViewer.plugin. Lequel je mets à la poubelle? Les deux?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

FrançoisMacG et Remy MERCI!!!! Sujet clos! c'est fait et ça marche!


----------

